# Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)



## Drillmaschine (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karpfenfreaks,

da ich oftmals längere Zeit ansitze (nicht nur Karpfen) und ein "normaler" Karpfenstuhl auf Dauer nicht das Optimale ist, möchte ich mir eine Karpfenliege zu legen, die nicht über 100 Euronen kosten soll.

Habe folgende Vorauswahl getroffen, besonders die Anaconda interssiert mich wegen dem niedrigen Gewicht, den Schlammfüssen und der Optik:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19985&item=7159152072&rd=1

Hier das Modell von DAM

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7158789203&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Und hier eine Ultimate

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7159459961&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Bei der Ultimate betrachte ich den fehlenden Schutz gegen dreckige Füsse und die wohl kaum verstellbare Lehne als nachteilig.

Für baldige Erfahrungsangaben, gerade zur Anaconda oder zur DAM, wäre ich dankbar #6 .

Gruß
Drillmaschine


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

8,4 Kg - NIEDRIGES GEWICHT???
Also mal als Vergleich: meine alte Fox Ultra hat ne reale 6 vorm Komma statt einer 8 auf dem geduldigen Papier. Die JRC 2-Beiner auch, Und selbst das aktuelle 3-bein Modell der Fox Ultra dürfte real niedriger liegen als 8,4Kg. Sämtliche JRC sowieso.

Soll ich noch was verraten, die DAM und die Sänger kommen garantiert aus derselben Firma, und das Vorjahresmodell von Ultimate wohl auch.
Die Ultimate ist übrigens genauso verstellbar wie die anderen.

Schlammfüsse kriegt man für alle nach, würd ich mir aber da schwer überlegen, die Normalen Füsse knacken schon gerne mal aus der Verankerung.
Und den Schmutzschutz für die Füsse gibts einzeln zuzukaufen, oder lässt sich aus nem Müllsack improvisieren.

Also mal ganz ehrlich, leg noch nen Paar € Drauf, und kauf was gutes. Wilkerling bietet JRC Modelle (Stealth, Roamer, Cocoon) z.B. günstig. Und die Fox Ultra liegt neu auch zwischen 120 und 160€ je nach ausführung 2- oder 3-bein. Da fährst Du auf Dauer einfach besser mit. Fox Füsse kriegt man z.B. einzeln, JRC E-Teile sowieso. Daher würd ich Dir ne JRC anraten.

Aber vermutlich rede ich eh vor die Wand. So ziemlich jeder im Bekanntenkreis hat mit diesem Ultimate&Co. mist angefangen und sich anschliessend doch ne gute gegönnt. Meine 91er Fux Supa funktioniert aber noch! und die 93er von meinem Bruder ist noch top in schuss, auch wenn die Lackierung stellenweise grossflächig fehlt. Alu rostet eben nicht durch  im gegensatz zu stahlrohr 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Manni1980 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hi,

ich kann mich nur anschließen, habe auch erst eine Ultimate Liege (MK2) gekauft und nach einem Jahr konnte ich mir schon eine neue kaufen, weil der Stoff bei den Ösen voll eingerissen war und die Matraze deshalb voll durchhing! Auch der Rest an der Liege war *******, die Schrauben und Muttern mit denen man das Kopfteil feststellt waren total poplig und haben nach zwei Monaten gefressen und mussten durch hochwertige ersetzt werden. Und vorallem sind die Teile sowas von schwer. 

Ich habe mir dann dieses Frühjahr das JRC Stealth Bed Chair gekauft, am Anfang war ich skeptisch. Weil sie war so extrem leicht und ich konnte mir garnicht vorstellen, dass das was taugt. Aber es taugt und ob, man liegt darauf wie ein König! Man kann sie mit zwei Fingern hoch heben. Es gibt keine Ösen mehr sondern jedemenge Schlaufen an denen die Matraze gespannt wird. Und man bekommt auf jeden Fall Ersatzteile!


----------



## pc-rookie (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Na gut, dann geb' ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...
Wie Holger schon geschrieben hat, haben vermutlich die meisten von uns mit irgendwelchem Ultimate-Krempel angefangen.
Bei mir war es jedenfalls so. Ich habe (noch) so ein altes Ding von Liege mit Rasten-Verstellung und ohne Schlammfüße (MK1?). Wiegt 200kg (mindestens!|kopfkrat)...
Nee, mal im Ernst, von Ultimate würde ich die Finger lassen; dafür haben zuviele Freunde von mir schon Probleme damit gehabt. Und Ultimate ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt, Garantiefälle besonders kulant zu regeln.

Die Sänger Anaconda ist auf den ersten Blick ein feines Ding, aber ich habe den dazugehörigen Carp-Chair, der ja im Grunde ähnlich aufgebaut ist, und der ist mir gestern verreckt. Die Verriegelung für die Beine ist einseitig ausgerissen - billiges (weil ultradünnes) Alurohr. Bekomme ich zwar ausgetauscht, aber man macht sich schon Gedanken, wielange das Ding dann halten wird...#c
Das nächste mal werde ich mir auch eher mal die Fox oder JRC ansehen. 

Also Drillmaschine, leg' noch ein paar Taler dazu und kauf' Dir gleich was g'scheit's.

Gruß,
PC-R


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich hab dieses Jahr auch meine uralt Husar eingemottet und mir ne JRC Cocoon gekauft, ist fast so bequem wie das Bett zu hause und schön leicht ist das teil auch...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Die Roamer soll aber sehr tief sein, man kann also nicht mehr allzuviel drunter packen...


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hi

also ich finde die ultimate danau liege sehr gut, is wirklich ein riesen bett, super bequem, aber ohne probeliegen würde ich mir sowieso keinekaufen, hätte ich wohl bei meiner ultimate rotterdamm auch besser machen sollen


----------



## Drillmaschine (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo,

erstmal recht schönen dank für die bisherigen Antworten  .

Nun habt ihr micht natürlich ins Grübeln gebracht und habt wahrscheinlich recht. Denn man ärgert sich sonst nach einer gewissen Zeit sicherlich, warum man nicht die 50 euronen noch draufgelegt hat. 

Habe mir die JRC Liegen schon mal eben angesehen (im Netz). Der Stealth Bedchair ist mir mit 190 Euro doch etwas zu teuer. Bin nicht jedes Wochenende mit dem Teil am Gewässer und dann muss es nicht das allerbeste sein.
Der JRC Cocoon Bedchair sieht aber gar nicht mal schlecht aus und würde 150 kosten. 

Das mit dem Probeliegen ist hier in der Nähe leider nicht so möglich (Mitte Schleswig-Holstein). Müsste schon ne Ecke fahren. Die meisten Händler haben nicht so viel Karpfenkram- weil´s hier nicht gaaanz so populär ist- würde ich sagen.

Werde mich noch etwas durchgoogeln. Falls jemandem noch ne Empfehlung hat, ruhig bescheid geben.

Bis dann.

Drillmaschine


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo nochmal,

meine Entscheidung ist noch nicht getroffen. Man hat wirklich die Qual der Wahl.

Die Cocoon mit 3 Beinen ist nun in die engere Auswahl gekommen. 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=618
Kann man bei der Cocoon die Lehne so hoch stellen, dass man sogar bequem was lesen kann oder ist das Teil "fast" nur zum Pennen geeignet?

Und was bedeutet "Stalking" Angelei? Dieser Begriff steht bei der Bank Mate.
Sorry- bin halt kein richtiger Karpfenfreak.

Bei KL Angelsport habe ich noch die Pelzer Promo De Luxe entdeckt:
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=13&products_id=144&PHPSESSID=8476a7ba63aa8c5da74bbda62f348cdb

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



> Kann man bei der Cocoon die Lehne so hoch stellen, dass man sogar bequem was lesen kann oder ist das Teil "fast" nur zum Pennen geeignet?


Kann man auch steil stellen, nur die Kopfbeine kommen dann nicht mehr zum Boden. das ist aber bei ziemlich allen Liegen so, und würde auch nichts bringen, wenn die bei steiler Lehne zum Boden reichen würden.



> Und was bedeutet "Stalking" Angelei?


Stalking nennt man das Anschleichen + Fischen mit leichtem Gerät, oft auf Sicht.
Ideal hat man dafür nur eine Rute um 2,7m, Kescher und eine Umhängetasche dabei, und der ganze schwere Ansitzkrempel bleibt komplett zuhaus, weil man sich ja an die Fische anpirscht.
 Wird von der Geräteindustrie aber auch gerne für besonders leichte oder besonders spartanische ausrüstungsgegenstände eingesetzt.



> Bei KL Angelsport habe ich noch die Pelzer Promo De Luxe entdeckt:


Das ist die Billigserie von Pelzer. Lohnt nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Holger, kannst du mir was zur Pelzer Target Range (6-Beine) sagen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Firebone (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallöchen,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Anacondaliege für 80 € gekauft. Da ich leider nur ca. 4-8 mal für mehrere Tage auf Karpfen angele, war für mich der Preis das zweit wichtigste Argument.

Als erstes zählte für mich die Stabilität. Da ich gut 130 kg auf die Waage gebracht habe, musste die Liege schon was aushalten.

Mein Tackle-Dealer sagte mir, dass die Liege laut Vertreter bis zu 150 kg aushalten solle. Wenn Sie auf Grund meines Gewichtes kaputt gehen würde, würde ich mein Geld zurückerhalten. Bis jetzt hält sie und man kann sogar ganz bequem auf ihr schlafen!!!!  |supergri 

Ich habe auch noch den Stuhl und den Schlafsack "Night Warrior" von Anaconda und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Gruß

Firebone


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Kann ich: nur 65cm schmaler Rahmen und 10,5Kg Kataloggewicht.

Nimm ne JRC. Die paar Kröten spatren lohnt nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Gut, dann habsch ja doch alles richtig gemacht, Situation is nämlisch wie folscht:

War Freitag bei meinem Reserve Td, da Nr.1 zuhat, kramt der grad ne Hammer-Porno-Liege ohne Logo rein..."wasn das?" "Jrc hat in Japan welche bestellt und die haben zuviele gemacht, jetzt sind welche ohne logo auffen markt gekommen - die kosten 100, normalerweise 280 Euro" "Ich kauf eine!" 

War dann montag abend da und weils so geregnet hat und der laden so klein, die liege schon eingepackt und ich keine zeit hatte, hab ich sie mir erst zuhause angesehen, haben aus Versehen ne Pelzer Target Range gegriffen... Hab direkt angerufen, er hat die richtige zurückgestellt - nu wollt ich halt aber doch mal wissen, wie gut das is was ich da stehen hab!

Was ich gemerkt hab: Die sind wesentlich breiter und härter als meine von Grebenstein (die is ja auch schrott...) und auch noch länger...jetzt muss ich mir bald wieder n neues bivvy holen...


----------



## Drillmaschine (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt die Cocoon bestellt- bin schon sehr gepannt. Ihr habt mich doch überzeugt.

Von JRC gibts aber anscheinend keine Tasche ;+  dazu.

MfG
D


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo nochmal,

Liege wurde nun geliefert. Sie steht (noch) im Wohnzimmer als Fernsehliege!

Man liegt dort wie ein König drauf! :l 

Nächste Woche wird sie am Wasser eingeweiht |supergri .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Also ich hab mir ja diese verkappte JRC Stealth gekauft, ganau wie der Siff-Cop.

Kann jedem nur abraten, ich hab beide Angeltage bis 8:30 gepennt weil man darauf pennt wie ein Baby inner Wiege...Die fängigen Morgenstunden werde ich mit dieser Liege wohl niemals wach erleben....#q :m


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Drillmaschine schrieb:
			
		

> ... sie steht (noch) im Wohnzimmer als Fernsehliege! ...



Hähää Drillmaschine, genauso hab ich meine Liege auch eingeweiht...    ... wenn´s nach mir gegangen wäre, würde die da auch noch heute stehen und ich hätte ein zweite Liege für´s Angeln... :m

... aber Frauen erzählen ja immer so´n Quark, wie: "Das paßt nicht zur Einrichtung, wie sieht denn das aus?" ...  #d :m


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hähää Drillmaschine, genauso hab ich meine Liege auch eingeweiht...    ...


 
.................und ich auch!!!#u 
Dank des herrn AngelAndy hab ich mir jetzt auch so'n Schmuckstück zugelegt.
Also ich muß sagen besser als mein Bett.

PS: Hat viehleicht einer ein detailbild von der Lehnenverstellung und/oder der Beinverstellung parat und kann das mal hier rein machen/linken.
Danke


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Dank des herrn AngelAndy hab ich mir jetzt auch so'n Schmuckstück zugelegt. ...



Welches Bedchair ist es bei Dir geworden? Die JRC Stealth oder die Cocoon? 

Ich überleg nämlich gegenwärtig auch schon, ob ich von meiner Ultimate Protect wechsel ...  #t


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Bedchair ist es bei Dir geworden? Die JRC Stealth oder die Cocoon?
> 
> Ich überleg nämlich gegenwärtig auch schon, ob ich von meiner Ultimate Protect wechsel ... #t


 
Hey Pilkman

laut AngelAndy(war der Mittelsmann) und Verkäufer ist es JRC Stealth.
und die sieht auch verdamt danach aus, ist halt kein Logo drauf darum gabs die ja auch günstiger!!!!!! 
Ob's die jetzt 100% ist weiß ich nicht, dafür wollte ich auch mal ein paar detailbilder von der Lehnenverstellung und/oder der Beinverstellung haben ich denke das man das dort gut erkennen kann. Ist aufjedefall gut verarbeitet und macht nen JRC eindruck.............:g


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist es JRC Stealth...



Aha, die ist ja auch recht flach. Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Vorteile für die Schirmbenutzer (die wir ja beide sind :m) weil´s Platz über´m Köppi schafft; nachteilig für die, die ihr Futteral und anderes Zeugs unter der Liege verstauen wollen, weil da aufgrund der Beingeometrie keiner ist. Mein großes Carryall stelle ich immer unter das höher gestellte Fussteil, Futterale und anderes Zeugs fliegen meist in den kleinen Raum zwischen Liege und Schirm. Die alte Ultimate Protect is ja auch so´n Stealth-Nachbau.


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Futterale und anderes Zeugs fliegen meist in den kleinen Raum zwischen Liege und Schirm. Die alte Ultimate Protect is ja auch so´n Stealth-Nachbau.


 
jo, so siehts in meinem Schirmzelt auch aus nur das ich meine Tasche unter die Futterale lege und meinen dicken Rucksack neben die Liege an die Füße, am Kopf dann noch der Rest und schon paßt nichts mehr rein. gemütlich ist's trozdem 


Bis densen ich mach jetzt Feiearbend und gehe fischen

gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Aber mir ists hundertmal lieber keinen Platz fürs Futteral zu haben als auf den Querstreben der Beine aufzuliegen... War nämlich bei der Grebenstein auf beiden der Fall und mit 80Kilo bin ich denk ich mal noch kein fettwanst....*g
Ich finde aber wenn die schon selche Liegen mit eingebautem Kopfkissen usw. bauen können sollten sie auch nen wecker einbauen, aber irgendwas "durchschlagendes", zB das einklappen der hintern beine und gleichzeitig nen tierisch lauten Piepston...


----------



## ahinkel (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo,


eine super Alternative ist die Specialist Bedchair-Liege von Starbaits (Tochterfirma von Sensas). Super Liegekomfort, super robust (aber leicht) und mit ca. 95,- gar nicht mal teuer...


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich finde aber wenn die schon selche Liegen mit eingebautem Kopfkissen usw. bauen können sollten sie auch nen wecker einbauen ... gleichzeitig nen tierisch lauten Piepston...



Sowas gibt´s als Sonderzubehör für Grundangler von Delkim, Fox, Carpsounder und einigen anderen Herstellern...  :m

Rein theoretisch müßte sowas aber serienmäßig zur Liege mit dazugehören, nä? :q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Also nachdem ich jetzt 2mal trotz Handywecker volles Rohr verpennt hab auf dem Teil muss ich mir was einfallen lassen - hatte das Handy im Kopfkissen, kannste mit nem Reissverschluß öffnen. Muss mal rausfinden ob die Füllung viell. schalldicht ist...*lol


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Kann den ersten Ansitz kaum erwarten |supergri . 

Zu meiner Einrichtung passt der Bedchair auch nicht wirklich- dann muss ich wohl die restliche Einrichtung gegen Grüntöne tauschen   .

Auf jeden Fall kann man das Ding auch mal als Gästebett missbrauchen |kopfkrat .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

@ Angelandy


> Also nachdem ich jetzt 2mal trotz Handywecker volles Rohr verpennt hab auf dem Teil muss ich mir was einfallen lassen



Du Brauchst so eine Alarmanlage, wie ich sie Habe. Da gilt nämlich aus Sicherheitsgründen: "Nicht auf Friedhöfen anwenden"  |supergri 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Angelandy
> 
> 
> Du Brauchst so eine Alarmanlage, wie ich sie Habe. Da gilt nämlich aus Sicherheitsgründen: "Nicht auf Friedhöfen anwenden"  |supergri
> ...


 
Meinst Du Deine Nasa-Delkim-Bissanzeiger, die nicht nur Bisse anzeigen sondern sich auch mit fremdem Leben im All akustisch verständigen können???:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

nein, ich meinte das Teil, welches sich bei WWW.cipro.de unter: Tackle - Tips und Tricks - Angelsecurity findet.

Dagegen ist der Delkim ein leises Säuseln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fischerwahn (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

also ich kann dir nur die jrc terry hearn stealth empfehlen, kannst auch so um die 180-220€ kriegen

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/reviews/jrc03.htm


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				fischerwahn schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann dir nur die jrc terry hearn stealth empfehlen, kannst auch so um die 180-220€ kriegen
> 
> http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/reviews/jrc03.htm


 
Genau das ist meine! Nur ohne Logo, aber paßt 100%ig!!! Die Liege ist sauleicht, superbequem und sehr gut verarbeitet!!! #6


----------



## blada (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Habe vorhin bei http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/onlinesortiment.html die JRC Cocoon für 120 Euronen plus Versand gesehen.
Ich habe mir die verkappte Stealth bestellt die der Andy auch hat. Warte sehnsüchtig darauf


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				blada schrieb:
			
		

> ... die JRC Cocoon für 120 Euronen plus Versand ...



Boaaah, die 2005er Cocoon für 120 Eus ist echt ein Hammerpreis... #6


----------



## MrTom (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				blada schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorhin bei http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/onlinesortiment.html die JRC Cocoon für 120 Euronen plus Versand gesehen.


Aber leider nicht auf Lager, mann soll in 2-3Wochen noch mal bestellen-mal schauen zu welchen Preis dann |kopfkrat


----------



## Nick_A (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Habe Fischmäulchen und mir gestern die JRC Cocoon für EUR 119 bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden bestellt (DANKE FÜR DIE PREISEMPFEHLUNG, Blada #6) und heute mit dem Geschäft telefoniert.

Lt. dem Verkäufer erfolgt die nächste Lieferung am Montag/Dienstag...jetzt bestellen ist damit (auch zu dem Preis) sofort möglich. Spätestens Ende nächster Woche hat man die Liegen dann daheim  :m ***FREU***

Grüßle aus Stuagat #h
Robert

P.S.: Ich habe selbst zwischen der Anaconda (bester Preis derzeit bei ca. EUR 95 bei eBay) und der Ultimate Protect (gibt´s derzeit für EUR 99, bei Wiklerling) geschwankt...aber bei dem minimalen Preisunterschied ist die Entscheidung zur JRC Cocoon doch recht leicht gefallen ! Und ich wollte mir ja keine Ärger mit Holger (Gerätefeti) einhandeln :q



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vermutlich rede ich eh vor die Wand. So ziemlich jeder im Bekanntenkreis hat mit diesem Ultimate&Co. mist angefangen und sich anschliessend doch ne gute gegönnt.


----------



## robertb (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Gut zu wissen ein Kumpel braucht auch ne neue Liege  |wavey:


----------



## MrTom (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Na dann werde ich heute gleich noch mal dort anklingeln und nochmal bestellen, der Preis ist ja wirklich top #6


----------



## MrTom (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Bestellt!!-hab zwar eine, aber wenn man sich verbessern kann #c


----------



## blada (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

so jetzt ist meine verkappte jrc stealth auch endlich da. 
Hat alles super geklappt bis auf die Bank hat ewig mit der Zahlung gedauert.Ist eine saugeile Liege. #6 
Nur die hinteren füße müssten ein wenig länger sein, aber ansonsten spitzenmäßig.
|laola:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



> Nur die hinteren füße müssten ein wenig länger sein,


Die Am Kopfteil?

Die sind immer recht kurz gehalten, wenn die Lehne Steil steht, lastet ja eh kein gewicht auf den Füssen, nur wenn die Liege Flach gestellt ist. Und dann reichen sie ja zum Boden.

Entsprechendes Alurohr und ne PUK-Säge gibts aber im Baumarkt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Glückwunsch blada!

War grad bei Leos Angelshop in Würselen, da gibts die auch mit dem Hinweis "ähnlich JRC" - für schlappe 195€ :m 

Die Füße sind im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Liege länger, in krassere Hänge setz ich mich damit auch nich hin, da fall ich ja nachts ins Wasser...:q


----------



## Manni1980 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hi,

überall wird Werbung gemacht, dass die neuen JRC Liegen ab 2005 mit besseren Materialien verbaut werden. Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, wie soll das gehen wenn der Preis immer mehr in den Keller geht!

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> ... überall wird Werbung gemacht, dass die neuen JRC Liegen ab 2005 mit besseren Materialien verbaut werden. Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glauben, wie soll das gehen wenn der Preis immer mehr in den Keller geht!
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



DAS würde mich auch mal sehr interessieren...  #h 

... also, wer kann da was zu sagen?


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hey Jungs


Hab die liege jetzt auch im neuen Askari Katalog gefunden, da wird sie unter dem Namen: "Kogah Featherligth Bedchair " für 129€ vertickt.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Yupp Dirk, sieht wirklich ganz stark nach ´ner Stealth aus...  |kopfkrat 






Quelle: angelsport.de


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hey Markus
Ja, da ich mir von AngelAndy auch die Liege hab besorgen lassen, weiß ich das die auf dem Bild genauso aussieht wie die wo ich die letzten Tage drauf gepennt habe!!!!!
Ist aufjedenfall sehr geil das Teil, bei mir steht einfach nur kein Herstellername drauf das ist alles. Mir egal ob es jetzt ne Kopie/Nachbau oder Ausschuß von JRC ist wie der Händler von AngelAndy gesagt hat.
 Die Funst, ist Leichter als mein Stuhl und pennen tu ich darauf wie ein Engelchen|engel:


----------



## Karpfinger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Tja ich habe eine Dam (100 Euro) ist der Anaconda 1 liege sehr 
ähnlich und muss sagen das sie super bequem ist und auch robust.


----------



## argon08 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

jetzt hole ich den thread mal aus der versenkung und frage mal ob sich nun irgendwas auf dem markt getann hat bzw welche liege ihr momentan empfehlen könnt.
vielleicht weiss ja einer wo man einen schnäppchen machen kann


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Die Ultimate Culture gibts sehr günstig bei Wilkerling. Auch die Anaconda, die ich selber habe, kann ich empfehlen. Die gibts auch unter 100€.


----------



## Popeye (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ultimate Culture gibts sehr günstig bei Wilkerling. Auch die Anaconda, die ich selber habe, kann ich empfehlen. Die gibts auch unter 100€.


Hallo bennie
wo bekomme ich den die Anaconda ?
Wo kan ich sie bestellen ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Die bekommst du praktisch überall. Ich habe meine von Anglerstore.de aber Wilkerling und andere Shops haben sie auch.


----------



## argon08 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

wenn ich bei ebay schaue(anaconda) sieht das so aus als ob es da verschiedene gibt ist das so oder täuscht das ?? bei ebay kostet sie 79,99 +12-15 versand bei einem tackle dealer bekomme ich die selbe liege für 100


----------



## bennie (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

glaube es gibt nur eine... und 5-8€ unterschied ist doch garnix


----------



## argon08 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

vorallem ich fahre hin und hole sie !!
gibt es irgendwo die jrc günstig??


----------



## karpfenmick (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem ich fahre hin und hole sie !!
> gibt es irgendwo die jrc günstig??


 
Lidl bekommt am 10.08 Karpfenliege für 69,99€ sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Verstellbare Füße 6 Stück ,Kopfkissen, Seitenteil mit 3 Fächern.218*82*29
belastbar bis 120 Kg
Gruß Micha


----------



## argon08 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

ob das was ist??
keine gewicht angabe, keine angabe von oberflächenmaterial???

ich glaube so kleinteile oder den schirm würde ich da schon holen aber die liege ???
andererseits ist es bestimmt ein dublikat evtl auch ein gutes produkt wo der name fehlt wie es auch askari macht


----------



## karpfenmick (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



			
				argon08 schrieb:
			
		

> ob das was ist??
> keine gewicht angabe, keine angabe von oberflächenmaterial???
> 
> ich glaube so kleinteile oder den schirm würde ich da schon holen aber die liege ???
> andererseits ist es bestimmt ein dublikat evtl auch ein gutes produkt wo der name fehlt wie es auch askari macht


 
da steht noch leichter Alu Rahmen, wasserabweisender Polyesterbezug, gepolsterte Liegefläche.

Gruß Micha


----------



## argon08 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

muss man sich genauer anschauen!!
am anfang dieses threads wurde nur jrc für gut erklärt und auch einige dublikate aufgedeckt siehe bild pilkman!! 
mittlerweile schwankt das ganze immer mehr in die andere richtung


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Der Thread ist noch von 2005!
Weiss jemand wie die JRC und Sänger-etc. Liegen sich heute so vergleichen lassen ?

Hatte vor mir die Sänger Anaconda zu kaufen, aber wenn die JRC heute noch deutliche Vorteile hat...

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## Tomalion (26. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich benutze die Ultimate Culture Liege. Sie ist nicht besonders teuer, aber leistet gute Dienste.


----------



## tarpoon (26. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

ich habe die sänger-liege jetzt 1 jahr durchweg am wasser benutzt und bin voll zufrieden...


----------



## bennie (26. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

me too


----------



## Lausitzerangler (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo Liegen-Profis,

Wie findet Ihr diese Liege: Anaconda Tent Bed Chair 8 Bein

http://cgi.ebay.de/Anaconda-Tent-Be...ryZ19985QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oder hat die jemand zufällig und kann was dazu sagen??? Das Gewicht stört mich eigentlich nicht. Dafür finde ich die 8 Beine sehr stabil. Zu 6 Beinen kann ich auch nichts sagen, da ich noch keine Karpfenliege hatte.

Jedenfalls will ich eine Liege kaufen 80 breit mind. 200 lang für einen 120 Kilo Kerl.

Mfg Juri


Mfg


----------



## Forellenangler91 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Also da reicht schon die Anaconda Bed chair 6 Bein die ist der Hammer und schon für 120 Euro zu haben, aber 120 Kilo hällt die locker. Aber von ebay würd ich die Finger lassen. Ich hab mit wo ich mir die Liege gehollt habe mich im laden einfach mal probeliegen gemacht. Das sollteste vielleicht auch mal machen


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

die Anaconda Liege ist echt genial!

auf jeden fall sehr zu empfehlen!

....ich hab mir die im frühjahr auf ebay für 79,90 gekrallt :vik:

...im moment auch für 90 euro bei ebay zu kriegen...


----------



## carpfriend568 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hab die Anaconda-Liege auch seit diesem Jahr und ebenfalls für 79,00 Euronen erstanden, allerdings beim Angelcenter Schroll und kann mich was Qualität und Komfort der Liege angeht nur meinen Vorrednern uneingeschränkt anschliessen. Ich schlaf da teilweise besser drin, als im eigenen Bett :m!!!
Also ganz klar der Daumen hoch für die Liege!!!

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Forellenangler91 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



carpfriend568 schrieb:


> Ich schlaf da teilweise besser drin, als im eigenen Bett :m!!
> 
> Gruss Andreas


 
Ja das hab ich das letzte mal gemerkt wollte vorm Fernseher mal gucken wie die so is un bin Promt eingeschlafen XD. Also nächste wohnung kein Bett ^^


----------



## 850trx (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit wo ich mir die Liege gehollt habe mich im laden einfach mal probeliegen gemacht. Das sollteste vielleicht auch mal machen


 
Hi,
wenn das man einige mehr täten...
Grüße
peter


----------



## Forellenangler91 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ja sorry der Satzbau ist falsch hat ich nitt vor ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen


----------



## AK74 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

servus


Bin mit meiner Anaconda liege voll zufrieden. Für 85 € top preisleistung.


----------



## ObiOne (3. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich habe die Anaconda Tent Bed Chair 8 Bein und muss sagen ich hab es sicher nicht bereut diese Liege zu kaufen. 
Sie ist richtig bequem, gut verarbeitet und in Sachen Stabilität kaum zu übertreffen. Man kann sich auf jede Stelle setzten, ohne Angst zu haben das die Liege verbiegt oder abhebt und zusammenklappt  
Fazit: Echt jeden Cent wert #6

Gruß Obi


----------



## Lausitzerangler (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ok mich überzeugt die Liege auch da wird sie es wohl werden.

Außerdem gibt es gleich eine Tasche mit dazu.

Mfg Juri


----------



## druide (10. April 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hallo, ich möchte mir jetzt auch eine karpfenliege zulegen. Sie soll ein gutes preis leistungsverhältnis haben und allzu schwer sein. preislich bis max .150 € . was würdet ihr mir da so empfehlen . vieleicht gibt es ja auch momentqan irgendwo ein gutes angebot ???
mir gefallen diese !!! was meint ihr welche ist die bessere ?
JRC X-Lite 3 Leg *Neuheit 2009* 155€

JRC Super Cocoon Liege 4 teilig *Neuheit 2009* 149€


----------



## topler2006 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hi bin neu hir wolte fragen ob ihr mir ne gute karpfenliege empfehlen könnt ich angele ca 2 bis 4 mal im monat also übernacht hab eine von husar also stul mit fussverlängerun aber mein rücken .... auaaaaaaa preis 150 bis 200


----------



## Nico HB (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich hab die DAM Luxus Karpfenliege und bin damit bestens zufrieden, kriegst teilweise für 60Euro


----------



## topler2006 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

ach noch was ich habe probleme mit meinem rücken also was sehr rücken freundliches danke


----------



## topler2006 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

ich habe mir di mad alloy angeschaut also internet siht gut gepolstert aus aber bilder können täuschen


----------



## laert (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

eine sehr gute liege, zu einem sehr guten preis - klick


----------



## Carphunterbbg (1. August 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

So hab vor die kommende Woche komplett am See zu verbringen und hab mir dafür ne neue Liege gegönnt hab gleich von Freitag auf Samstag testweise daheim darauf geschlafen und muss Sagen : HAmmer wie im 7ten Himmel  ! Hab nur Angst das ich darauf zu gut schlafe und dann einen Biss verpass ;P ! War übrigens Teurer als mein Bett Zuhause aber psst !

Naja das Teil hier ist es 

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...de-Boy.html&XTCsid=ke8mvb7393j7fkc1dd7m422bd7


----------



## Lostparadise (1. August 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Servus,

also ich seh es genauso Hab se mir auch geholt und echt net schlecht des Teil|supergri


----------



## 911 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Wie groß bist du denn topler? bis 185cm kann ich die anaconda bedchair empfehlen. darüber würd ich dann ne xl-liege nehmen. ich glaube, eine orthopädisch geprüfte liege für deinen rücken wirst du im angelbereich kaum finden...


----------



## topler2006 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hi danke für eure antworten und eure empfehlungen hab jetzt die
fox evolution 3leg bedchair bestellt für nur 179 sehr guter preis da 
die bei ebay schon 229 kostet danke leute ach ich könnte noch ein bivvei
gebrauchen hab eins 1 mann von mossela ca 5 jahre ist super für einen aber brauch jetzt was grösseres (bin jetzt verheiratet    ) also ein 2 bis 2,5 mann bivvie schon mal im voraus danke mfg topler2005


----------



## topler2006 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hallo hat keiner gute empfehlungen ?


----------



## laert (4. August 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

das hier soll ganz gut sein

klick

siehe - erfahrungsberichte bivvys


----------



## fischingsesè (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo, ich will mir zu Ostern auch ne Karpfenliege kaufen.

Wäre meine erste, aber die soll sich schon schön lange halten..damit die karpfensessaison richtig starten kann

Mein Dealer des Vertrauens ist der Angelshop Angeljoe , wobei ich dort schon sehr gut beraten wurde. Trotzdem würd ich gern noch andere Meinungen hören..

Hier mal die Karpfenliege

Ich tendiere zur Ultimate Bedchair.. wg dem guten Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## thiax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



fischingsesè schrieb:


> wg dem guten Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis.



preis leistungsverhältnis ist mal grottig.
nur weil se günstiger als andere ist heißt es noch nicht, dass das preis/leistung stimmt  wir reden hier immerhin von bissl gestänge + stoff +gummibänder für 190 dm 

ultimate baut auch n bedchair für unter 60€

dieses hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultimate-Culture...753782&cguid=3957f56712f0a47a4413af73feb19a30

ich hatte die liege ehemals für 54,99 erstanden.
mit ein wenig suche, sollte der preis auch machbar sein. 
das käme in etwa an das prädikat "preis-leistungssieger" für mich ran


----------



## Seedy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich rate dir von Ultimate ab, die Firma hat letztes Jahr pleite gemacht. Wenn du Ersatzteile oder eine Reklamation machen willst, wird das nur schwer gehen.

In der Preisordnung ist es schwer was gescheites zu finden und ich denke an der Liege sollte man am aller wenigsten sparen, weil es dort auch um die Gesundheit geht. Morgens mit Rückenschmerzen aufwachen, ist glaube ich nicht so pralle.


----------



## thiax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



Seedy schrieb:


> Wenn du Ersatzteile oder eine Reklamation machen willst, wird das nur schwer gehen.



was willst anner liege die hält reklamieren? welche ersatzteile benötigt man für ne liege?



Seedy schrieb:


> In der Preisordnung ist es schwer was gescheites zu finden



doch... siehe mein link. 

btw... von den jungs habe ich auch ne tasche. ich bin ein wirklicher banause zu meiner habe. die hält und hält und hält und hält.... wie meine karpfenliegem


----------



## Seedy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



thiax schrieb:


> was willst anner liege die hält reklamieren? welche ersatzteile benötigt man für ne liege?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie viele Nächte im Jahr gehst du Fischen ?
Bei meinen 80-100 Nächten kann einiges an ner Liege mal defekt gehen.
Spanngummies, Feststellknöpfe, Federklemme an den Beinen usw.
Und das passiert dir bei einer Billigliege < 100 € öfters als bei einer guten Liege.

Mal abgesehen von Montagsprodukten.....

Ich hab meine JRC Terry Hearn Super Cocoon jetzt schon 5 Jahre und die hat bestimmt schon 300 + Nächte mitgemacht und es war noch nie was dran.


----------



## thiax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



Seedy schrieb:


> Bei meinen 100-150 Nächten kann einiges an ner Liege mal defekt gehen.
> Spanngummies, Feststellknöpfe, Federklemme an den Beinen usw.
> Und das passiert dir bei einer Billigliege < 100 € öfters als bei einer guten Liege.



woher weisst du das?
ich kann mir ein Urteil bilden, da ich eine "Billigliege" habe.
Kannst Du auch aus Erfahrung sprechen?
1. Entweder nicht
2. oder nicht und es kommt das übliche ammenmärchen, um das überteuerte tackle zu rechtfertigen.

btw seedy. so viel zeit habe ich nicht, da ich berufstätig bin


----------



## Seedy (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



thiax schrieb:


> woher weisst du das?
> ich kann mir ein Urteil bilden, da ich eine "Billigliege" habe.
> Kannst Du auch aus Erfahrung sprechen?
> 1. Entweder nicht
> ...



Ich hab schon 2 Billigliegen verheizt, weil der Stoff nach der Zeit eingerissen ist, also nicht mehr zu retten.
1. war Askari
2. war eine Ultimate 

Ich brauch mein Tackle nicht zu rechtfertigen, soll doch jeder kaufen was er will, das ist mir doch wurst ob derjenige dann 2-3 mal billig kauft. 
Und falls nicht umso besser für ihn, ich brauch mich nicht übers Tackle zu profilieren.

Und die Anmache das ich angeblich Arbeitslos sein soll, kannst du Pappkamerad dir auch sparen, ich bin genauso berufstätig.


----------



## thiax (18. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

EDIT:

ja.. hast mit allem recht


----------



## fischingsesè (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Danke für die Tipps..Echt super!

das mit dem Sparen bei der Liege, haben sie mir im Shop auch gesagt..Lieber gleich was richtiges..und das mit Ersatzteilen ist echt nen super Tipp!

Aber so viel Geld für ne Liege...hmm.. scheint sich wohl aber zu rentieren.. 

Danke für die Feedbacks, hat mir schon echt geholfen!!!


----------



## Psykomantis (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Also ich kann Seedy nur zustimmen, hab auch eine Billigliege verheizt... innerhalb von 3 Monaten.

Wenn man dann mal eine Nacht auf einer richtig guten Liege geschlafen hat, will man nichts anderes mehr.

Die Polsterung, die Isolierung, leichteres Material, stabiler, robuster, usw....

Ich hab mir die ANACONDA CUSKY CARP BED CHAIR gekauft und die war jeden Cent wert (ca. 150€).

Hab noch nie so bequem gelegen und man hat richtig viel Platz drauf.

Und wenn du das erstemal Rippenschmerzen hast weil dir die Verstellknöpfe von einer Billigliege reindrücken wirst du wissen was ich meine 

Deshalb as usual "Wer billig kauft, kauft oft 2mal"
An der Liege würde ich nicht sparen.


----------



## thiax (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

"Lieber gleich was richtiges"
ich komme aus dem verkauf.
vertrau mir, solche und ähnliche worte sind auch die meinigen 
überlege, wieviel marge bei einer günstigen liege bleibt... wieviel bei einer, die weit über 100 euro kostet. 

btw.... in vielen fällen sprechen wir über FAST ein und die selbe liege, allerdings mindestens 50 euro (meist fast 100) unterschied.

und vertrau mir... "ersatzteile" benötigst du nicht.
nachspannen kann man eigentlich ALLE liegen, wobei ich das bei meiner nicht musste.
egal ob auf der seite liegen, rücken oder bauch... die kannst wirklich einstellen wie du möchtest, was ja bekanntlich auch nicht bei jeder liege machbar ist, weil se von natur aus schon ein wenig durchhängen. da is nix mit auf bauch schlafen.
zusätzlich ist die von mir angesprochene liege auch noch verdammt leicht, trotzdem stabil.

natürlich KANN man sich von den leuten blenden lassen, die überteuertes tackle kaufen.... MUSS man aber nicht 

es gibt ausnahmen... aber "wer günstig kauft, kauft 2mal" ist längst überholt.
das zieht sich übrigens durch die gesamte produktpalette, nicht nur karpfenangeln


----------



## thiax (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

"Ich hab mir die ANACONDA CUSKY CARP BED CHAIR und die war jeden Cent wert (ca. 150€)."

und genau den satz, soll mir mal einer erklären.
wir sprechen über 300 mark. eine liege zum nächtigen am wasser... 150 euro jeder cent wert?
ein müdes lächeln kommt da von mir.

aber jedem das seine.

kauft den teuren krams ruhig.
meine liege hält, ich kann mega-bequem nächtigen und fange auch noch große fische... NUR mit der liege 

btw... war auch mein letzter post zu dem unsinn hier


----------



## Psykomantis (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

@thiax
Nur mal ne Frage, hast du jemals auch nur eine Nacht auf dieser Liege geschlafen?
Also ich hab schon auf einer Ultimate liegen gelegen und denke den Unterschied zu kennen.

<offtopic>
Soviel zur "Qualität" von Ultimate ... wenn wunderts da das die pleite sind..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213806
</offtopic>

Ich will hier jetzt keine Grundsatz diskussion anstossen aber ich habe die Erfahrung leider viel zu oft gemacht. Natürlich sind einige Produkte überteuert und man zahlt viel den Namen, aber wenn man sich ein wenig umguckt und Wert auf Qualität legt, kommt man eben immer wieder bei den altbekannten Herstellern raus.

Ich brauch keinen "Fuchs" auf meinem Tackle aber die Qualität stimmt eben auch. Also ich hab das Vertrauen in Billig-Tackle verloren, egal in welchem Bereich!

Aber jeder muss selbst wissen was er bereit ist auszugeben. Ich geb lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus, weiß aber was ich dann habe und bin auch überzeugt von der Anschaffung. Zudem überlegt man sich dann 2x ob man das Teil wirklich benötigt oder nicht.

Back to the Topic:

Da wir hier von einer Liege sprechen auf der wir liegen und schlafen, sollte sich mein Rücken doch gut fühlen... ich könnte in 40 Jahren davon profitieren.... Es gibt Leute die geben 1000€ für ne Matratze aus ... da sind denk ich 150€ für ne Liege nicht überteuert....


----------



## Pat 79 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



thiax schrieb:


> kauft den teuren krams ruhig.
> meine liege hält, ich kann mega-bequem nächtigen und fange auch noch große fische... NUR mit der liege



Bietest du die Liege auf Grund oder aufgepopt an ?  


Da es bei sowas um meinen Rücken etc. geht bin ich gerne bereit da mal 60 E mehr zu investieren. Lieber das als am nächsten Morgen evtl. mit schmerzenden Körperteilen aufzuwachen.
Ich sage nicht das günstige Liegen unbedingt Schrott sind, aber Unterschiede gibt da auf jeden Fall.
Daher am besten vorher probeliegen und für sich selbst entscheiden ob man mehr ausgeben will.
Werde ich auch demnächst machen müssen.


----------



## dark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo zusammen

Interessanter Thread... Suche auch ne Liege. In erster Linie soll sie leicht, aber gleichzeitig stabil und bequem sein... Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die meisten Liegen so um 10kg... Das leichteste um 8,7kg... Gibt es noch leichtere, gute Liegen?

Hatte für kurze Zeit die DAM Luxusliege, aber die war so schwer, dass ich sie nach kürzester Zeit abgegeben hab... (glaube die war 11 oder 12 kg) |rolleyes 

(Btw: Das oft empfohlene Probeliegen geht in meinem Fall leider nicht - kein Händler mit entsprechendem Sortiment in der Nähe.)

Dark


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



dark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Interessanter Thread... Suche auch ne Liege. In erster Linie soll sie leicht, aber gleichzeitig stabil und bequem sein... Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die meisten Liegen so um 10kg... Das leichteste um 8,7kg... Gibt es noch leichtere, gute Liegen?
> 
> ...



wie viel kannst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## dark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hmm... Würde sagen, so 200€ wären ok... (plus/minus)


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Tja na dann, hier ein Klassiker:

http://www.becker-fishing-tackle.de/Liegen-Stuehle/Liegen/Chub-Savay-Bedchair::2120.html


Du brauchst dann nur noch 2 Zusatzbeine für den Kopf-und Fußbereich, damit sie wie 'ne Festung steht- und hast eine klasse Liege für 'n paar Jahre.#6


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hier noch 'ne kurze Bewertung:
http://www.hunting-carp-team.de/tackle_liegen.html

Das Ding war vor 'n paar Monaten runtergesetzt auf 139,-
Ich hab mir die Matratze geholt - die gibt es da extra zu kaufen- einfach der Hammer. Es ist mit dem Standard-99Euro-Plunder nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## dark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Danke, laert! 8kg ist mal was... Noch leichter gibts wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Wahrscheinlich nicht, zumindest kenne ich keine leichteren Liegen in der Qualität.


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Es geht natürlich noch leichter, und außerdem deutlich günstiger:

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Featherlight-Bedchair-Deluxe-6-Legs

Wenn man aber Verarbeitung und den Liegekomfort vergleicht, so liegen natürlich Welten dazwischen.


----------



## dark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Da hast du Recht! Sieht ja nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend aus. :q

Hmm... Wilkerling hat gerade diese 6-Bein-Liege im Angebot (auch 8kg):
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/18002/27#

Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus...


Und dann habe ich gerade eben noch eine mit traumhaften 5,1kg gefunden, diese hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200482626068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sieht aber irgendwie gar nicht vertrauenserweckend aus.  Das einzige was gefällt ist das Gewicht |bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



laert schrieb:


> Es geht natürlich noch leichter, und außerdem deutlich günstiger:
> 
> http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Featherlight-Bedchair-Deluxe-6-Legs
> 
> Wenn man aber Verarbeitung und den Liegekomfort vergleicht, so liegen natürlich Welten dazwischen.



Hi,
da wäre mir die 6 Bein Liege von Yaris lieber 
Maße 205 x 75 cm 
9,80 KG 
49,95 Euro

Eine nicht mal 200 cm lange und 70 cm breite Liege würde bei meiner Körpergröße und Fülle etwas eng werden :q
Und die 2 KG mehr gewicht fallen sicher nicht zu sehr ins Gewicht da die meisten eh mit einem Trolly transportieren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Die DAM ist z.B. ein Beispiel aus der 99-Euro-Standard-Plunder Fraktion. Klar kann man darauf schlafen, aber das kann man auch auf der Iso-Matte auf dem Boden. Die Frage ist wie lange will man darauf schlafen, und wie bequem man es dabei haben will.
Ich hatte in meiner Anfangszeit eine gebrauchte JRC günstig bei ebay geschossen. Die erste Zeit war auch toll im Vergleich zu den Nächten, als ich einfach auf dem Klappstuhl gepennt habe.
Irgendwann hatte ich aber das Hängemattenfeeling und die am nächsten Morgen aufkommenden Rückenschmerzen satt, und habe mir den Chub Cassien Ersatzbezug bei Becker bestellt, der passt zwar nicht zu 100% auf den alten JRC-Rahmen, aber mit dem nötigen Zug geht das. 
So eine Wahl hängt immer von mehreren Faktoren ab. Wie oft du auf der Liege schläfst, wie hart soll die Auflage sein, wie viel willst du dafür ausgeben usw. Wenn du nur ab und zu, also für ne Nacht im Monat,  draußen bist - reicht so eine wie die DAM oder eine von den Liegen, wo nur der Aufdruck ein anderer ist, vollkommen. Bist du aber über mehrere Nächte unterwegs und einen gewissen Komfort dabei empfinden willst - muss man ein wenig tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Die von dir verlinkte JRC-Liege ist ok. Ich habe mal auf der bei unserem Dealer probegelegen. Mir wären die Beine ein wenig zu kurz und die Auflage ein wenig "hängemattig" aber sonst ok.


----------



## dark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Gut zu wissen! Vielen Dank für diese fundierte Antwort!


----------



## laert (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ach so, um noch mal auf die JRC zu kommen. Für mich als Bauchschläfer kam sie nicht in Frage, weil das Kopfteil gebogen ist, und sie somit nicht ganz gerade aufgestellt werden kann. Dieses Manko haben soweit ich weiß mehrere Liegen von JRC.


----------



## allrounder11 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Warum bist du auf ein niedriges Gewicht aus?
Vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur abgehärtet, aber auf + - 2,3 kg kommt es doch nicht drauf an. So oder so kommt sie ganz unten hin im Auto, ob 8 kg oder 11 das macht den Bock nicht fett. Und auch bei weiten Strecken macht der geringe Gewichtsunterschied nicht wirklich was aus.

Du schränkst die Wahl dadurch deutlich ein.


----------



## dark (22. April 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Naja, ich muss das Ding dann auch zum Wasser tragen (hab keinen Transportwagen - und will mir auch keinen zulegen). 
Ist mir schon klar, dass die Auswahl damit eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Shimanoxt (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es für die Sänger Karpfenliegen auch Ersatztelekopfüße gibt und wo ich die kriege?
Ich brauche welche mit großen Schlammteller!!

Vielen Dank im voraus.
Sven


----------



## laert (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Sowas könnte vlt. passen:

http://www.tommis-carpshop.de/index.php?a=580

Die Maße würde ich mit dem Verkäufer aber vorher abgleichen.


----------



## minne6 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Da ich nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen wollte, setzte ich einfach mal hier an.

Zur Zeit verkaufe ich mein Funk-Echolot um mir von dem Geld eine neue liege zu kaufen. Der Preis sollte so um die 150€ liegen.

Zu meiner Anatomie :-D ca. 80 Kilo bei 183 cm.

Ich habe schon 3 zur Auswahl die mir gut gefallen. Allerdings kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Das ist zum Haareraufen. Ich würde deshalb gerne eure Meinungen bzw. Erfahrungen zu den folgend aufgelisteten Karpfenliegen hören.

Der Klassicer "JRC Super Coocon": Maße 90x200, Gewicht 9,7 Kilo

JRC Stealth Excel : Maße 89x200, 8 Gewicht Kilo

JRC Extreme Bedchair: Maße 92x217, Gewicht: 11,5 Kilo

An und für sich sind alle 3 Liegen wirklich klasse. Die super Cocoon hat ein tolles Packmaß und ist robust gebaut. Die Stealth Excel ist ebenfalls sehr Belastbar und hat nur ein Gewicht von 8 Kilo.

Die JRC Extreme ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber dafür gibt es eine abnehmbare Matratze... 

Alle Liegen gibt es bei Wilkerling aktuell zu Schnäppchenpreis, nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Meinung dazu abgeben würdet.


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Kannst Dir auch mal die Nash Indulgence Reihe anschauen.
Gilt bei vielen als die Beste Liegenserie am Markt.

Preislich aber doch etwas anders gelagert


----------



## minne6 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ja die Liegen sind schon das non plus ultra... Aber wie du schon sagst, preislich leider nicht in meiner Klasse. Dafür müsste ich glatt 100€ mehr drauf legen.


----------



## laert (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Aufgrund der Breite, der abnehmbaren Matratze und dass man diese Liege wohl gerade stellen kann (die anderen beiden nicht, weil Kopfteil gebogen), würde ich die Extreme nehmen. Dann aber auch die mit 8 Beinen.


----------



## Carras (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ne andere Überlegung wäre auch die große von Skarp
Ist den Indulgence recht ähnlich

guckst Du hier


----------



## minne6 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ach sehr Nett. Mal sehen was am Wochenende dabei rauskommt. Ich habe nämlich noch welche in der Beobachtung. Ich sage aber bescheid, welche es geworden ist. Danke für die Infos Carras


----------



## Shimanoxt (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



laert schrieb:


> Sowas könnte vlt. passen:
> 
> http://www.tommis-carpshop.de/index.php?a=580
> 
> Die Maße würde ich mit dem Verkäufer aber vorher abgleichen.




Vielen Dank für den Tip#6


----------



## tarpoon (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

zum thema liegen kann ich nur soviel sagen das fox immer noch die besten liegen baut. fox hat damit angefangen und produziert auch heute noch die langlebigsten modelle. ich habe meine fox ultra(die ganz alte mit nur 4 beinen)jetzt schon seid einer ewigkeit. sie steht super stabil ist immer noch genauso hart wie am ersten tag und ich musste sie noch nie nachspannen. keine flecken, obwohl ich sie schon ein paar mal nass einpacken musste und die gelenke und teleskopbeine sind immer noch tadellos. ich wette diese liege bekomme ich in meinem anglerleben nicht klein. überlegt euch gut ob 50€ ersparnis für andere liegen nicht schlussendlich doch ein minusgeschäft sind...


----------



## Angler201 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo
Ich wollte für meine kein neues Thema öffnen und deshalb frage ich hier mal.
Hier war ja schon oft die Rede von der JRC Cocoon Liege. Und da wollte ich jetzt fragen ob es die JRC Cocoon Excel Liege ist oder noch eine andere.
Außerdem habe ich diese Liege hier gesehen:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/18076/27
Hat das zusätzliche Gelenk einen Nachteil oder ist die Liege genauso stabil wie andere Liegen ohne das zusätzliche Gelenk?
Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die JRC Coccon Excel Liege nehme oder die im Link beschriebene Liege. Ist die JRC Coccon Excel Liege auch vom Komfort her gut?
Danke im voraus.

Gruß Angler201


----------



## dragansche (12. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



Angler201 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die JRC Coccon Excel Liege nehme oder die im Link beschriebene Liege. Ist die JRC Coccon Excel Liege auch vom Komfort her gut?
> Danke im voraus.


 
Hallo @all,

stelle mir gerade die gleiche Frage. Kann jemand etwas über die JRC Super Cocoon Liege 4 teilig sagen? Bezüglich Packmaß und Gewicht echt ein Renner. Preis stimmt auch. Jetzt brauch ich noch ein paar Meinungen bezüglich der Liegeeigenschaften, Hängematten-Effekt, usw.

Danke für ein paar kurze Antworten.


----------



## biX (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich bring den Beitrag mal wieder nach oben, da ich mir auch gerade eine neue Liege anschaffen möchte.

Meine derzeitigen Favoriten:

JRC Super Cocoon
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/18076

SKARP Comfort Bedchair Alu Liege 8 - Bein 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ir-Alu-Liege-8--Bein-Hammerpreis_p7327_x2.htm

Ich wäre somit auch an Erfahrungen zu beiden Liegen interessiert. Hinsichtlich Packmaß dürfte die Einschätzung ja eindeutig sein. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Konfort aus?

Mit Dank für die bestimmt kommenden zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## dragansche (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hallo biX,

uns mag wohl keiner, oder hast Du schon irgend eine Antwort? Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Hast Du schon zugeschlagen? Lass mal von Dir hören.

Gruß dragansche


----------



## laert (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hi,
ihr findet bestimmt ein paar brauchbare Antworten auf eure Fragen in Karpfenanglerforen wie karpfen-spezial.de, cipro.de oder carparea.org usw.
Petri


----------



## biX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



dragansche schrieb:


> Hallo biX,
> 
> uns mag wohl keiner, oder hast Du schon irgend eine Antwort? Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Hast Du schon zugeschlagen? Lass mal von Dir hören.
> 
> Gruß dragansche



Moin!

Hinsichtlich des Packmaßes habe ich mir jetzt die JRC Super Cocoon bei Wilkerling bestellt. Da aus der Bestellung allerdings ein anderer Artikel mit einer Lieferzeit von einer Woche angegeben wird, hab ich "das Ding" noch nicht. Ich werde dann mal ein Wochenende drauf schlafen und dann berichten |bla:


----------



## dragansche (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

@biX, ich warte Deine Antwort noch ab, möchte dann aber auch zeitnah bestellen. Mittlerweile ist auf einer Isomatte schlafen doch nicht mehr so der Brüller. Gruß dragansche


----------



## Tobbes (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich hab die JRC SC, und bin sehr zufrieden! Passt gut für meine 187cm/ 110kg und durchhängen o.ä. konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Würd sie nochmal kaufen! Relativ kleines Packmaß und ne vernünftige Tasche dabei, die auch groß genug ist. Hab sie im Mai bei MuR Tackle für 130€ bekommen. Kostet jetzt wieder 199€ aber mal hinschreiben und erwähnen das ein Boardkollege sie für 130 bekommen hat kostet nix! 

Ansonsten ist sie die 144 bei Wilkerling auch wert!


----------



## dragansche (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Hi Tobbes,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. Ich denke, die wird es werden. War am Wochenende mit meiner Gartenliege draußen und weiß jetzt: Das war das letzte mal ohne vernünftige Liege! 

Gruß Dragansche


----------



## tincatinca (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Was sind aktuell gute Liegen, die jedoch nicht allzu teuer sind?


----------



## donak (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Ich aknn dir die hier ans Herz legen. http://www.sato-online.de/Raptor-Extreme-II-Alu-Bedchair-6-Beine-atmungsaktive-Matte.html

Bin zwar kein Dauernutzer, aber die nehme ich auch schonmal mit wenn wir bei Bekannten übernachten. Da schlafe ich echt gut drauf und das obwohl ich schon realtiv Bandscheiben geschädigt bin.


----------



## tincatinca (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

Danke schon mal!
Weitere Empfehlungen gerne!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2014)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Was sind aktuell gute Liegen, die jedoch nicht allzu teuer sind?



Ich verwende das Modell "Cloud7" von Chob.
Komplett mit Softcover/Winterskin "SnoozeBlue" für ca. 100 Tacken zu bekommen.
Mach mir ein Angebot via PN, falls du Interesse hast!


----------



## karphunter (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Karpfenliege- Erfahrungen? (u. a. Anaconda)*

hallo

 ich suche eine karpfenliege so bis 200 €. sollte etwas härter sein damit sie nicht so durchhängt und man was drunter legen kann. trotzdem soll sie bequem sein. sollte aber eine vierbein liege sein. das material sollte nicht so laute Geräusche machen wenn man sich drauf legt. ich freue mich auf antworten.  danke


----------

